# Cheap resprays



## jim23496

Hi guys 
my brothers just sent his car in for a respray from silver to black and the place he's sent it is really good, for his Fiat brava (fairly big car) he was quoted only £200 or £250 if he wanted it done in 2pack 
here it is just before the respray
























will get some finished pictures when he gets it back Saturday 

we have had a few cars painted there, heres my brothers car which got painted from grey to red 
this
















to this
























then after this when they had resprayed it (photos do it no justice)

























that was a few years ago and the paint it still looking good 

the only draw back is that for that price they don't do the door shuts etc but we asked and it would be an extra £50 if my brother wanted his doing but he chose to do it himself:thumb:

Portland resprays
phone number
0121-552-3133
post code b69 2bp
portway road oldbury

they also do individual panels and accident repair, there was a hilman imp in there that was getting the bodywork restored aswell:thumb:


----------



## DuncanMon

Sorry to put a downer on things but if they are putting in the prep time and proper work needed to respray a car properly along with materials then at those prices they are making less than minimum wage! 

In this business it is very often you get what you pay for. Give it x years and watch the paint show faults compared with a proper job. 

Although really if it's what the customer wants then why not! 

Just my two cents.


----------



## jim23496

heres the R5 after a quick polish about 3 months ago so its been about 3-5 years since it was repainted still looking great :thumb:
























oh and the resprays were self prep though again they can prep them for extra if required


----------



## m411mtf

I wish I had a place like that where I live. Some of the cars I've sold in the past would have really flown out at much better prices with a new paint job. Mind you, since I started selling only Micras and Puntos, I've yet to find one with bad enough paintwork to warrant a respray, even a cheap one.


----------



## bigmc

I'd never let anyone near my car with a paint gun for £250, even 2K paint is around £40 a litre by the time you've added catalyst and thinners, 2 litres to do a car well that leaves him working for £170 less overheads to paint a whole car. A decent painter will charge £250 for a bumper.


----------



## jim23496

bigmc said:


> I'd never let anyone near my car with a paint gun for £250, even 2K paint is around £40 a litre by the time you've added catalyst and thinners, 2 litres to do a car well that leaves him working for £170 less overheads to paint a whole car. A decent painter will charge £250 for a bumper.


he is a decent painter the job he does is amazing to be fair and the Finish is better than some resprays ive seen for twice or more the price, ill get some detaild pictures when he gets the car back tommorow:thumb:


----------



## Shug

250 quid?
You got pictures of him with a sheep or something? That is a ridiculous price bearing in mind equipment and consumable cost. This a cash job the taxman doesnt know about?
250 quid doesnt cover what I bought to paint my manta.
Even at twice the price thats still cheap.


----------



## justina3

good on you if you found a painter at that price and your happy with him thats all that counts.

well done you pass me some of your luck


----------



## padge

Mate that does my work on the car sprays cars etc, he quoted me 650 for my diabloe red 306 doing, full exterior spray and prep.


----------



## Andyb0127

Im a car sprayer and to be honest id never do a full respray for £250 even if the customer had done all the prep work. And if they had done the prep id tell customer that in no way would i be held responsible for what it would look like because a really good paint job will only be as good as the prep work underneath.

For me if you want a full respray id charge £800 thats just to paint it. If you want me to do the prep as well price would vary depending how bad car was but defifinatly want bumpers, handles,lights,body mouldings, removed dont believe in just masking them up. Lets say the car had a few dents and some other damage, your looking around £1500 - £2000 then you have to take into consideration the colour ie solid colour, perlescent, mica, candy, custom, flip, this will all add to the price.

Put it this way ive just done an audi tt for some one paint front bumper, stone chips on bonnet, blend colour into both front wings, so basically front end to do that i charged him £500.

But all that said if your happy thats all that matters, but for me id never let anyone paint my whole car for that price.


----------



## millns84

You don't work there do you? 

I was quoted £1800 for a full respray for the Cougar which I thought was about average from what I've heard...

What sort of price would this place be looking for including prep? If this is for real, I'd travel from Stockport for what I'd be saving! :lol:


----------



## bigmc

millns84 said:


> You don't work there do you?


That was my first thought. It's all well and good showing someof his/there work when it's been detailed, I'd want to see it from the gun.


----------



## jim23496

Andyb0127 said:


> Im a car sprayer and to be honest id never do a full respray for £250 even if the customer had done all the prep work. And if they had done the prep id tell customer that in no way would i be held responsible for what it would look like because a really good paint job will only be as good as the prep work underneath.
> 
> For me if you want a full respray id charge £800 thats just to paint it. If you want me to do the prep as well price would vary depending how bad car was but defifinatly want bumpers, handles,lights,body mouldings, removed dont believe in just masking them up. Lets say the car had a few dents and some other damage, your looking around £1500 - £2000 then you have to take into consideration the colour ie solid colour, perlescent, mica, candy, custom, flip, this will all add to the price.
> 
> Put it this way ive just done an audi tt for some one paint front bumper, stone chips on bonnet, blend colour into both front wings, so basically front end to do that i charged him £500.
> 
> But all that said if your happy thats all that matters, but for me id never let anyone paint my whole car for that price.


well its plan gloss black with all prep done including dents filled etc by my brother and me and we removed all the handles and the lights etc all he had to do was mask it and paint it :thumb:


----------



## jim23496

millns84 said:


> You don't work there do you?
> 
> I was quoted £1800 for a full respray for the Cougar which I thought was about average from what I've heard...
> 
> What sort of price would this place be looking for including prep? If this is for real, I'd travel from Stockport for what I'd be saving! :lol:


no don't work there though i wouldn't mind it lol there's usually a few nice cars there getting work done 
ill have to check how much it will be including full prep tommorow as were picking it up in the morning:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

250 for a respray?? well, the pics of the cars in the shade look brill but i bet its all different when under lighting...


----------



## jim23496

bigmc said:


> That was my first thought. It's all well and good showing someof his/there work when it's been detailed, I'd want to see it from the gun.


he was painting a hillman imp bonnet when we took the brava in and the out of gun finish was pretty good to be fair it was an excellent colour sort of a candy red really suited the car:argie:


----------



## jim23496

-Kev- said:


> 250 for a respray?? well, the pics of the cars in the shade look brill but i bet its all different when under lighting...


well picking up the brava tommorow and ill get some pics close up:thumb:


----------



## jim23496

its back form paint 
heres some pics, this is from the gun as my brother opted to polish it himself as body shop polishing is shocking:thumb:

























































and all lights back in etc:thumb:

























not bad for £250 eh:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

i got the front bumper on my 406 done by a pro "out of hours" for 60 quid and it was a cracking job.i refer everyone to him now,and hes a nice guy too!


----------



## jim23496

yeah just because there cheap doesn't necessarily mean that there bad paint jobs we've had a few repaints done at that place and every one of them's been great


----------



## alan_mcc

looks a quality respray - until i seen the green bits  not a fan but each to their own!


----------



## jim23496

alan_mcc said:


> looks a quality respray - until i seen the green bits  not a fan but each to their own!


they'll tone down and make much more sense when he starts adding the other green bits:lol: he's going for the green and black theme:thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP

looks very good for the money Jim but just remember people here spend more on a tub of wax so dont expect these types to give the job much praise.


----------



## msb

jim23496 said:


> its back form paint
> heres some pics, this is from the gun as my brother opted to polish it himself as body shop polishing is shocking:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all lights back in etc:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for £250 eh:thumb:


That looks knob on for £250 you should be well chuffed, just cos somewheres cheap doesn't always mean it will be a crap job.
My local paint shop is one of the cheapest in the area and i was a bit sceptical of that till he did work on my car, also the car had some paint done by the local insurance approved bodyshop and it was worse than what was done by the cheap place, rust was coming through after a couple of months, in places where the car had never suffered from rust go figure:doublesho


----------



## jim23496

thanks 
im very happy with how its come out really changes the look of the car


----------



## P4ULT

Looks pretty good imo.


----------



## tones61

looks pretty good that james,

:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

cant knock it for the money


----------



## rf860

Looks good i have to say. Why would you spend a fortune on a respray on a car that's not worth a great deal in the first place, throwing money down the drain.


----------



## steveo3002

funny how rattle can bandits and the matt black crowd get praise on forums , yet this fella has done his own prep and got a budget paint job with decent paint and people want to run him down 

lets face it no one is going to spend 2-5k on a low value older car , but that tidys it right up and if the prep was decent it should last ok


----------



## jim23496

rf860 said:


> Looks good i have to say. Why would you spend a fortune on a respray on a car that's not worth a great deal in the first place, throwing money down the drain.


because its a car hes planning on keeping for a while and he doesnt want to be driving around in something that looks like a pile o crap:thumb:


----------



## neil1983

Looks spot on for the price mate


----------



## Eskimo68

Fantastic paint job it looks far better than £4,500 i paid 'pro' to paint mine, a toddler with finger paint could have done better and quicker. 

Finding a good painter regardless of money is near on impossible these days, fair play to you guys!


----------

